# Bootcamp / drivers intel hd4000



## master_bate (9 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un macbook pro 13" mi-2012 (9,2) avec coeur graphique Intel graphics HD4000.
J'ai installé bootcamp et windows pour pouvoir faire un peu de (rétro)gaming. Les drivers par défaut de bootcamp sont assez anciens (2015) et je me demandais si quelqu'un avait tenté l'installation de ceux fournis par Intel et si cela pouvait améliorer un peu les performances qui sont assez médiocres .








						Pilote graphique Intel® pour Windows* [15.33]
					

Ce téléchargement installe le pilote graphique Intel® pour Baytrail et la 3e génération.




					downloadcenter.intel.com
				



J'ai trouvé très peu d'infos sur le sujet et apparemment c'est un peu jouer à la roulette russe que d'installer des drivers officiels à la place de ceux de bootcamp...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2021)

master_bate a dit:


> J'ai trouvé très peu d'infos sur le sujet et apparemment c'est un peu jouer à la roulette russe que d'installer des drivers officiels à la place de ceux de bootcamp...


Ce qui sera assurément le cas pour la roulette russe. Quand on a réussi à faire une installation d'une version de Windows via Assistant Boot Camp, ce dernier à fait téléchargé et installé les pilotes/drivers en correspondance de la gamme du Mac utilisé. Sorti de là, si Windows Update ne propose pas de mise à jour, alors STOP, il faut arrêter de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier sous peine d'un gros dysfonctionnement de Windows avec la possibilité de plus y avoir accès.

De plus, une version de Windows ne peut pas se réparer comme avec un vrai PC, car il est impossible de faire un démarrage en Mode sans échec qui est propre à une version de Windows. Pour résumer : je dis STOP.


----------



## master_bate (9 Mars 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse!
Bon ça confirme ma première impression... je vais m'abstenir je crois 
Mais je reste curieux de savoir ce qui se passe si quelqu'un a déjà essayé


----------

